
Doctrine raises $11.6M for its legal search engine - AnatMl2
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/29/doctrine-raises-11-6-million-for-its-legal-search-engine/
======
djsumdog
It'd be great to see a truly open legal database. Companies like LexusNexus
charge a lot for their legal data; data that should be fully open to the
people.

